# Stock firmware for Huawei E5776



## s.ali (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone have stock firmware for Huawei E5776 in English please.

My E5776 was showing NO SERVICE after unlocking from EE no matter which SIM I used so I updated it to a newer firmware version but that turned out to be some Russian network's firmware and moreover its in Russian language.

Is there anyway that I can revert back to the old EE firmware in English or update it to stock firmware if available.

Thanks
S Ali


----------



## zeltron (Oct 19, 2013)

s.ali said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone have stock firmware for Huawei E5776 in English please.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I have the same request.
I buyed my Huawei to ebay from UK but unfortually the modem wasn't a stock firmware but EE mobile firmware.
My modem is unsimlocked but I need stock firmware also because the modem is in roaming because I use it in France with Bouygues Telecom operator.
I use correct APN but WAN refuse to connect...


----------



## urban69 (Nov 17, 2013)

zeltron said:


> I have the same request.
> I buyed my Huawei to ebay from UK but unfortually the modem wasn't a stock firmware but EE mobile firmware.
> My modem is unsimlocked but I need stock firmware also because the modem is in roaming because I use it in France with Bouygues Telecom operator.
> I use correct APN but WAN refuse to connect...

Click to collapse



Got the same one with EE firmware, it reports that it's in roaming, but after setting up APN and connecting manually (or marking the connect in roaming checkbox) it works fine.

But I'm also interested in getting the stock (or other than EE and english) firmware.


----------



## zombie9999 (Nov 23, 2013)

Someone tried german updater?

m axwireless.de/2013/firmware-update-fuer-huawei-e5776-verfuegbar/
h uaweidevices.de/e5776?show=downloads


----------



## zeltron (Nov 24, 2013)

urban69 said:


> Got the same one with EE firmware, it reports that it's in roaming, but after setting up APN and connecting manually (or marking the connect in roaming checkbox) it works fine.
> 
> But I'm also interested in getting the stock (or other than EE and english) firmware.

Click to collapse



Same for me, but we cannot use roaming protection in our country...


----------



## urban69 (Dec 10, 2013)

Found stock firmware/dashboard for my E5776 from ee.co.uk!
And it's working fine - here's a screenshot which proves that:

View attachment 2446923

It's on german huawei site: http://huaweidevices.de/e5776?show=downloads but it's multi-language!
There's also pdf with instructions - first need to install the Update_UT* (drivers) and then the e5776_Update*.
If it asks for flash code, you can generate it here: http://www.modemunlock.com/huawei.php


----------



## digitallysick (Dec 22, 2013)

urban69 said:


> Found stock firmware/dashboard for my E5776 from ee.co.uk!
> And it's working fine - here's a screenshot which proves that:
> 
> View attachment 2446923
> ...

Click to collapse



Can you guide me through this step by step? I can't read german and not sure what files to download or what to do. Thanks


----------



## danielhvf (Dec 25, 2013)

*firmware / version*

hi

*is this firmware compatible with all versions of e5776?* mine is e5776s-32...

really hope so


----------



## bvoros (Jan 2, 2014)

*Yes, it is*

Hi,

Yes, I have just updated mine which was an EE branded, all is well happily connected to three using the stock firmware.

If yours is an EE one too then don't forget to get the firmware update password from that site in the post mentioned earlier.



danielhvf said:


> hi
> 
> *is this firmware compatible with all versions of e5776?* mine is e5776s-32...
> 
> really hope so

Click to collapse


----------



## danielhvf (Jan 2, 2014)

bvoros said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes, I have just updated mine which was an EE branded, all is well happily connected to three using the stock firmware.
> 
> If yours is an EE one too then don't forget to get the firmware update password from that site in the post mentioned earlier.

Click to collapse



what's EE? an network? i'm from Portugal... and mine is from a different network... 'll it work?


----------



## bvoros (Jan 3, 2014)

*Likely to work*

Yes, it is likely to work. 

EE is a network in the UK.

The stock firmware is coming form the German Huawei site.

It did work for my device, at any rate, there are no guarantees.



danielhvf said:


> what's EE? an network? i'm from Portugal... and mine is from a different network... 'll it work?

Click to collapse


----------



## E:V:A (Jan 10, 2014)

Hi,
I need help with getting SD card working on a different Huawei router, could anyone of you 5776 owners please copy and paste the JavaScript from this location?


http://192.168.1.1/js/sdcard.js
Please put it on Pastebin. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## jawert (Jan 11, 2014)

E:V:A said:


> Hi,
> I need help with getting SD card working on a different Huawei router, could anyone of you 5776 owners please copy and paste the JavaScript from this location?
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are there any info I shoud be worry about or there is "clean" java script


----------



## E:V:A (Jan 11, 2014)

jawert said:


> are there any info I shoud be worry about or there is "clean" java script

Click to collapse



No nothing to worry about. That is just the location of the JS served by the router. (It will not run, when you click that link.) But since yesterday I also need these:


```
[I]sdcardsharing.html[/I]  [[B]disable [/B]JavaScript before viewing this page]
[I]sdupload.js
main.js[/I]
```

If you're interested in knowing what I'm doing, you can check here: 
#14


----------



## jawert (Jan 12, 2014)

E:V:A said:


> Hi,
> I need  http://192.168.1.1/js/sdcard.js

Click to collapse



http://pastebin.com/TTUHxduY

main.js
http://pastebin.com/Uv8bYLth


sdupload.js
http://pastebin.com/CNLHkXeH

unfortunately i'm to "stupid" to past sdcardsharing.html - just can not find - receiving info :  "Your browser does not support JavaScript."

if you will give me info step by step i will


----------



## E:V:A (Jan 13, 2014)

jawert said:


> ... unfortunately i'm to "stupid" to past sdcardsharing.html - just can not find - receiving info :  "Your browser does not support JavaScript."
> 
> if you will give me info step by step i will

Click to collapse



Thanks a lot, this will help! 

No problem, just go to the page:
http://192.168.1.1/html/sdcardsharing.html

and then (if you use Firefox) hit *CTRL-U*. This opens a new browesr window with the pure HTML code, without the JavaScript modifications, so that you can copy & paste it.


----------



## jawert (Jan 13, 2014)

E:V:A said:


> sdcardsharing.html

Click to collapse



i'm using opera (12.16) but it works same

http://pastebin.com/PvdEiuaA


----------



## Brad1982 (Apr 6, 2014)

*Update and lose 4G*

I recently followed the instructions on installing the stock firmware on my OPTUS 4G E5776. All seemed right, I had the Huawei dashboard, but after doing this, all I can connect to is to the 3G network. It seems that if you use the stock firmware, you will lose the ability to connect to the 4G network. Has anyone else had this problem? Is there a way to set is so you can still get 4G? I have searched high and low and could not find anywhere to download and reinstall the OPTUS firmware again so I just returned it to where I purchased it from for a replacement. I am not game enough to do this again until I know I can get 4G, as this is the reason I purchased the 4G modem in the first place for better and faster speeds.

Thanks


----------



## B16WLL (Apr 8, 2014)

*4G Connection*

@Brad1982

Someone who followed the instructions on my website to update the firmware just got in contact with me today with exactly the same issue (on the UK EE network).

To restore 4G connection go to the connection settings page and switch from Auto to 4G only and save setting. The modem will now connect correctly. Once connected for the first time you can then switch back to Auto and 4G should still work. Why this step is necessary is a bit of a mystery I'm afraid!


----------



## 3axis (Apr 15, 2014)

*drops connection*

I followed this thread to unlock and install the default firmware, all went ok but I find that it drops connection frequently. I change settings to 3G only and manual connect which seems to help but it still does it, any ideas?

I have seen some of the bugs mentioned here also:

http://willtaylor.org/update-e5776-firmware/

I found this link looking for an update but it looks like source code, may be useful to someone:

http://consumer.huawei.com/en/support/downloads/detail/index.htm?id=16443


----------



## s.ali (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi

Does anyone have stock firmware for Huawei E5776 in English please.

My E5776 was showing NO SERVICE after unlocking from EE no matter which SIM I used so I updated it to a newer firmware version but that turned out to be some Russian network's firmware and moreover its in Russian language.

Is there anyway that I can revert back to the old EE firmware in English or update it to stock firmware if available.

Thanks
S Ali


----------



## sean.trinidade (May 2, 2014)

*Question for you ex-EE users*

Guys, used the described method to get a stock firmware, but am now prompted for an Sim Unlock Code. Just curious if you guys got this from EE or whether there was a site I should use?


----------



## manniop (May 8, 2014)

*English Translation of the Instructions*



digitallysick said:


> Can you guide me through this step by step? I can't read german and not sure what files to download or what to do. Thanks

Click to collapse



Here are the key instructions from the German Text

3.1 Preparation of the device driver
• Connect the E5776 to a Windows PC with latest possible operating system using the supplied USB cable and wait until the unit has been fully recognized and installed by the operating system .
• Should be started no auto- installation , please start the Windows Explorer the "autorun.exe " on the virtual CD -ROM drive " Mobile WiFi " of the E5776 .
• Start the installation of the device driver in your preferred language .
3.2 Preparing the Update Wizard
Unzip the update package that you downloaded from the E5776 downloads website 
To ensure the correct software update process , make sure that you have received both files and both run consecutively.
Order software package file name
Step 1 driver update Update_UTPS1.12.00.414_MAC1.12.00.414.exe
Step 2 firmware E5776_Update_22.264.07.02.414.exe

3.3 version of the offline updates
Now start first the first update wizard and confirm the update process . The wizard searches for the E5776 connected and updated the software as soon as he has found it . You can follow the progress at the status bar . After the first update has been completed , you can close the wizard and run the second wizard by the PC after re-recognition of the E5776 .


----------



## glenh70 (May 15, 2014)

*Hiding Password*



bvoros said:


> Yes, I have just updated mine which was an EE branded, all is well happily connected to three using the stock firmware.
> 
> If yours is an EE one too then don't forget to get the firmware update password from that site in the post mentioned earlier.

Click to collapse



Hi, I'm trying to do the same. Install the generic firmware. I've downloaded the update/s but the second install is asking for a password. You say its on the site but i can't see it anywhere. Do you remember the password you got? Maybe it'll work for me.

Thanks


----------



## B16WLL (May 19, 2014)

*Unlock*



sean.trinidade said:


> Guys, used the described method to get a stock firmware, but am now prompted for an Sim Unlock Code. Just curious if you guys got this from EE or whether there was a site I should use?

Click to collapse



Personally I got my code from ebay, it cost 99p

EE won't give you the code without you giving them a lot of money!

---------- Post added at 07:45 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:38 PM ----------




glenh70 said:


> Hi, I'm trying to do the same. Install the generic firmware. I've downloaded the update/s but the second install is asking for a password. You say its on the site but i can't see it anywhere. Do you remember the password you got? Maybe it'll work for me.
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



There's a link where you can download a code calculator on my website www dot willtaylor dot org, then search for firmware article.


----------



## matkomat (May 26, 2014)

*e5776 disassembly*

Does anyone know how to disassemble the E5776? I want to open it to find out the battery type and perhaps order a replacement battery online (my battery is bad and it lasts only about an hour).

I tried opening it by removing a small screw behind a tiny white sticker next to the sd card slot, and then tried using a thin strong plastic to pop out the back cover, but it is really tight and even if lifting the edge slightly it is still not possible to pop out more than a 1cm region.

I've seen in another thread that the E589 opens by sliding the back in a certain direction, but it is not possible for the E5776 (correct?).

Sorry for chosing this thread...I havent found a similar thread and I'm desperate.
Thanks.


----------



## matkomat (Jun 6, 2014)

no help from you, but for someone with similar query in the future i'm posting the link i finally found on russian forum 4pda.ru. to expand the images click on the quoted text in the post.

post this adress in the url (i cannot post links yet on xda)

4pda.ru/forum/index.php?showtopic=415266&st=1000#entry27539527


----------



## 4gltemall (Aug 15, 2014)

*Huawei E5776 update firmware*

Hello, 

What's the firmware version of your huawei e5776? Let me check whether it's possible to update.


----------



## guinoak (Aug 15, 2014)

matkomat said:


> Does anyone know how to disassemble the E5776? I want to open it to find out the battery type and perhaps order a replacement battery online (my battery is bad and it lasts only about an hour).
> 
> I tried opening it by removing a small screw behind a tiny white sticker next to the sd card slot, and then tried using a thin strong plastic to pop out the back cover, but it is really tight and even if lifting the edge slightly it is still not possible to pop out more than a 1cm region.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Stupid of me, I got my SIM adapter to get stuck on to this thingie. I could dissassamble the device with help of a video on youtube. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VS2o2ivZ0mI

NEVER insert an adapter  or ....


----------



## kunnin (May 26, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I have a Japanese model of e5776s with the model number of GL04P. Can it flash other variant's e5776s firmware into GL04P without brick the device? 

Thanks.


----------



## hasan1317 (Jun 19, 2016)

*E5776s-32 firmware*

Hello,
I need help please,
i tried all firmware available here or in huawei German & Russian website, all of them result error 17 or hang on huawei logo and the device doesn't work. 
Can anyone give me the stock firmware for E5776s-32 or upload it please
Thanks in advance


----------



## hasan1317 (Jun 20, 2016)

*hello*



hasan1317 said:


> Hello,
> I need help please,
> i tried all firmware available here or in huawei German & Russian website, all of them result error 17 or hang on huawei logo and the device doesn't work.
> Can anyone give me the stock firmware for E5776s-32 or upload it please
> Thanks in advance

Click to collapse





Hi there
No Anyone!!!!!!!


----------



## afby (Dec 2, 2016)

Hi !

For free Huawai unlock code : http://forum.gsmhosting.com/vbb/f88/huawei-unlock-codes-request-only-here-v4-1757813/

For stock firmware (how to in archive) : http://huaweifirmwares.com/download/huawei-e5776-firmware-update/

Works perfectly


----------

